# Kisses from Naomi



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

I posted a video on youtube of naomi waking up and looking for me. She gets so excited when she sees me that she has a hard time settling down and she just shakes with excitement. I thought it was cute so I wanted to share. Here's the link if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Absolutely adorable.

I peed my pants laughing thinking of me putting my face that close to Snarf's.

NOT going to happen.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hedgie kisses!! She is so affectionate! and spunky! I'm glad you shared. (But now am a little jealous. The only way I would get hedgie kisses would be to have a mealie in my teeth! :lol: )


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> The only way I would get hedgie kisses would be to have a mealie in my teeth! :lol: )


 :shock: 
I would pay big money to see THAT on YouTube! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is so sweet and seems to just love being with you, it would be impossible not to fall in love with her


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow! She is so sweet  And it sounds like (from other posts) that Phin is pretty sweet too! You have done a great job raising them to be so loving! Videos/pictures of Naomi and Phin are the BEST way to start my day  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

My God, she`s the cutest thing ever! You`re so lucky! It`s great to see her so happy. 



> The only way I would get hedgie kisses would be to have a mealie in my teeth!


Ha!Ha!Ha! So funny but so gross! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

What an affectionate little hedgie!

I thought my Kashi was affectionate because he'd run to me for safety when he decides to explore or when he's being handled by other people but wow, I've never had him get excited to be woken up and handled :lol:


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

:mrgreen: (Ignore the green color!)


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

So cute! I hope Brillo comes out of his grumpy quilling stage soon so he can be lovey dovey!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you for posting this! I needed some unbridled love and cuteness and this did the trick admirably. Your little ones are absolutely precious ^_^

~Katie


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is so adorable.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I tried this and had my nose poked with visor quills instead :lol: 
Naomi is such a sweet hedgie!


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

She is a such little sweetie. She seems to need a lot of love and attention and who am I to deny her??? I'll have to post a video of Phinny. He's not as needy as Naomi but he doesn't like to get too far from me. Last night I sat on the floor with him in my lap and I set him down for just a second and he came running back to me and crawled back into my lap. I wonder if it's because they depended on me so much when they were little? Who knows? But I love spending time with them both cuz they make me smile every day.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jealous. I hope me and Emma are that close someday...


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww, she's so sweet!!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

schmelderz said:


> I tried this and had my nose poked with visor quills instead :lol:
> Naomi is such a sweet hedgie!


Bahaha...this is exactly what I would get, along with a head-butt. :lol:

Naomi makes me smile..what a sweetie!


----------

